# 2012 Brides



## Angelblue

Hi girlies

I thought I'd start up a 2012 Brides Thread so we could have a good chat about getting started planning and booking things as it is so far off! It doesn't seem real to me just yet, but I am sure once I can't say it's 2 years away anymore I will start to panic lol!

I am 25 engaged to OH also 25 Christmas day 2009. Getting married 2nd June 2012 (we thought 2/6/12 sounded nice and easy to remember!) So far we have booked our church and venue, and think we want to go with a vintage style theme, but no idea for colours or anything else yet!

So far from the dates thread for 2012 we've got...

*2012*
Kenzie_tank: 7th January
Lou+Bubs: 21st January
Katy: 25th February
Frankie: 17th March
Lynne192:17th March
EmzyMathRuby: April
Lover: 12th April
lilysmum2: 14th April
Hayley90: 5th May
dani_tinks: 5th May
Shayandbump: 12th May
nadupoi: 24th May
Charlotteb24: 24th May
KittenKat: between May & Aug
notjustyet: 1st June
Angelblue: 2nd June
Feltzy: 3rd June STC 
Eoz: 9th June
chelseaharvey: 16th June
broody21: 21st June
babyhopes10: 14th July
Carolyn_s: Early Summer!
Lisa84: 20th July
thedailymail: 23rd July
Chazzette: 27th July
Cassandra: July/August
charmedlassie: 13th August
Squidge: 17th August
Lauren-Kate: 17th August
DonnaBallona: 18th August
xxLeannexx: 25th August
Emma91: Beginning of September
jms895: September
mzcurvyuk: 18th September
Samsugar7: Autumn
CatStorey: October
lizardbreath: 6th October
apaton: 20th October
MummyToAmberx: 27th October
Jamaris Mummy:10th November (10.11.12!)

Charmedlassie: TBC
Kerry.: TBC

Can't to hear all your plans and how far you've got with them - 2 years to go! x x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Can you add me, Hoping for april wedding but nothing booked x


----------



## Angelblue

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Can you add me, Hoping for april wedding but nothing booked x

Yes of course, congrats to you, when did you get engaged? Got any plans yet?


----------



## Squidge

Oooh i've not booked ANYTHING yet :dohh: I'm WAY behind :rofl:


----------



## Angelblue

Squidge said:


> Oooh i've not booked ANYTHING yet :dohh: I'm WAY behind :rofl:

Ha ha we've only venue & church - no clue about anything else yet! Spose they are the 2 main things though! Ooohh no - dress it pretty major! Wanna lose weight though so won't be looking at dresses for quite some time!


----------



## RedRose19

hehe i just saw that im already on the list :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey, FX'd 27th oct 2012 :)


----------



## Angelblue

babyhopes10 said:


> hehe i just saw that im already on the list :thumbup:

Ha ha I just took whoever was on the big date thread!

MummyToAmberx - added - congrats!!!


How far is everyone with the planning then?


----------



## RedRose19

well we have booked our date just need to get the deposit money together in 4 weeks.. after that nothing really we can do till abit closer the time.. my parents said they are paying for our honey moon as our wedding gift :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Wow thats amazing!!! Where are you going to go?

We just found out the other day DF parents are buying us a cake www.thelittlechocolatier.co.uk/designer-cakes.html the ruffle one I think, not decided yet and my parents are paying for the car (maybe camper - see other thread!!) and the church! :happydance:

LOVE IT WHEN THE PARENTS GO TO WAR!! :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

lol my mom is making my cake :D shes a baker.. and will save us money.. my cousin owns a printing business so we save money on invites lol.. 

we might be getting our dresses made im not sure yet.. how many brides maids do u have? im gonna be having 4(4 of my bestest friends) and 1 flower girl.. my niece :D


----------



## Angelblue

babyhopes10 said:
 

> lol my mom is making my cake :D shes a baker.. and will save us money.. my cousin owns a printing business so we save money on invites lol..
> 
> we might be getting our dresses made im not sure yet.. how many brides maids do u have? im gonna be having 4(4 of my bestest friends) and 1 flower girl.. my niece :D

We were gonna make the cake but when DF mum saw those chocolate ones at wedding fayre she said she'd buy us one! Shes a chocoholic! My lil sis is a wedding videographer so she is doing it as a wedding pressie for us https://unveilingmemories.moonfruit.com/ and we're making all the stationery :thumbup:

We're having 3.. my lil sis, big sis, DF lil sis and my niece as flower girl :flower: too many sis to have any friends lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks for adding me :) 
I dunno where to start tbh lol


----------



## Princess_LV

Hello ladies, sorry to but in! I'm in the process of trying to set up a crafts business for a little extra income. I was hoping to start off my line with a few wedding invitation designs. And who better to ask about this than brides to be, right? :thumbup:

So, my question to any of you that have time to answer, is what would you want from a handmade wedding invite? How much would you consider a reasonable price to be, for something of good quality that met your needs?

Thanks in advance for your help, and congratulations on your engagements :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

hi Liv,

well I love the idea of the rice paper and ink writing like calligraphy writing.. like traditional times..

i dunno if that makes sense :wacko: I think if it was handmade and ink written rather than printed id spend anything from 1.50 to 4.00 euro per invite,

i wouldnt mind the info printed but i mean the names of the people invited would be in ink.. think it would look lovely

or anything with ribbon on the outside... sorry if ive gone on too much lol


----------



## Princess_LV

No no, not gone on too much at all! The more pointers the better really :thumbup: so thank you ever so much. I have calligraphy effect stampes, which I think could do the job nicely. I guess then, that also gives the option of having the ink coordinated to the colour scheme. Thanks for your help babyhopes :winkwink:

Does anyone else have any input? x


----------



## lauren-kate

I will hopefully be 17th August too.. we think we have our venue sorted (in the middle of the woods in a building with big glass windows), although I think it's too early for them to have pencilled us in as we haven't heard back from them yet. I'm only having my very best friend as bridesmaid I think.. Colours will be hues of blues and purples with a fairly 'natural' theme to fit in with the venue.


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats Lauren-Kate I've added your wedding date on the front page. The venue sounds amazing! Our reception will be in a big glass box too! Ooohh blues and purples sound nice, we were thinking sage greenish colour, but I'm not sure anymore! Think I'll keep an open mind for when we look at bridesmaid dresses, and hope a colour jumps out at me!

Princess - we are doing a vintage theme so naturally I'm drawn to those kind of lacey patterns, with pretty broaches, and pearlescent materials, posh scroll style writing - if that helps?

How is everyone progressing with their planning? I haven't picked up a wedding mag for a few weeks! Once we get to June though and I can stop saying its 2 years away I might start to panic :rofl:


----------



## Princess_LV

Yes that does help, and sounds beautiful too! 

I'm hoping to pop them on ebay, so once it is up and running will pop back in so that anyone who is interested can have a little look.

Good luck with your plans everyone! x


----------



## aob1013

Oooo i never saw this thread! We are planning on getting maried Summer of 2012! x


----------



## Angelblue

thedailymail said:


> Oooo i never saw this thread! We are planning on getting maried Summer of 2012! x

Congrats dailymail! Added! :flower:


----------



## aob1013

Thanks hun! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

trying find venue etc for ours going be sooo hard!
my family from north east, OH family in west midlands(thats where i live) found a lovely place up north, but i can't see OH older family members wanting to travel 5hrs, if find place around where i am, same problem.


----------



## RedRose19

well most of my and my oh's family live in the uk and we in ireland so.. id say you sud have the venue where you want.. thats a big part of weddings.. making the effort to go to the wedding.. you wont be able to keep everyone happy anyway so you might as well have it where you want :D after all it is your wedding day


me and oh had picked our venue then decided against it as the wedding planner for the venue was so forgetful.. 

is anyone else having a church wedding :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i totally understand where your coming from. 
if family couldn't travel far due to health reasons etc i don't feel could have it where we'd like if they couldn't make it as much as its our day, we want all close family there.

id love a church wedding but iv not been christened, i don't know if need be or what.


----------



## RedRose19

i think it depends on the priest... im not baptised or anything but my oh is and i have to go to church a few sundays b4 the actual day and we got the thumbs up..

yeah i can understand if they cant travel cuz of health i have a few that wont be able to make it but we couldnt have our wedding in the uk.. would cost too much for us :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh right i see. Deffo something to look into. Have you got a theme? Everytime watch four weddings am like ohh want that & that & that, hahah.


----------



## xxleannexx

we have provisionally booked for 25th aug 2012, jus waiting for the final quote. this is all we have done tho, i have a few ideas in mind but his could all change.


----------



## RedRose19

we havent even booked our venue yet :wacko: cuz we changed our mind on where we wanted it. :dohh:

ive picked my bridesmaids, 4 of my best friends and my niece as my flower girl


----------



## Kenzie_tank

hey guys :) can u add me please - 7th Jan - yayy! :D


----------



## Lover

We're planning to get married on 12th April 2012 :happydance:


----------



## Emma91

Me & OH have been talking an we plan to get married the begining of september 2012 :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

CONGRATULATIONS to...

:happydance: xxLeannexx, Lover, Emma91 and Kenzie_tank :happydance:

all added :flower:


----------



## carolyn_s

Hi Ladies :)

OH and I are hoping for an early summer wedding, nothing booked yet....im looking into it though :D xx


----------



## Angelblue

Hi Carolyn, CONGRATS! 

I've added you, let us know how you get on with bookings etc!


----------



## carolyn_s

thank you, ive got a venue in mind - i have emailed and called their events team but im not having any joy :( not a good sign.
its all so daunting, i dont know where to start lol, xx


----------



## RedRose19

we've not even talked about weddings in a while.. oh has exams so just wanna get them over with so we can plan some more.. but all on hold till then :(


----------



## Angelblue

Oh my god - I'm pregnant! (as you can prob tell by my signature!) I cant believe it! Went to the doctors today, I'm 4 1/2 weeks, due Jan 7th! So the baby will be a year old by our wedding - how cute! And that gives me a year to lose weight too!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats hun thats so cute i really want my bubs at our wedding too... :D i think its a lovely idea to have them involved etc :D


----------



## Angelblue

babyhopes10 said:


> congrats hun thats so cute i really want my bubs at our wedding too... :D i think its a lovely idea to have them involved etc :D

Thank you hun, hopefully you will have yours for your wedding too, you've still got plenty of time for a 2012 wedding :hugs:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks i tested today and not sure if i got a bfp or a evap :dohh: its so annoying lol


----------



## Angelblue

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks i tested today and not sure if i got a bfp or a evap :dohh: its so annoying lol

Ooohh FX how many DPO are you? keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey, have you's had an engagement party??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats babylue!
FX babyhopes!


----------



## RedRose19

no we just went out for a family dinner... but tbh i hate attention on me so i didnt want a party lol


----------



## Angelblue

How are all the plans coming along for the 2012 weddings??? Or are we all just relaxed about it so far because its so far off??!!! I want to aim to get a photographer booked by the end of the year at the latest I think.

Watching Four Weddings!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

angelblue i think your right, way to relaxed about it. Like oh ages away..not much done or thought about tbh. Ive got a event in mind i havent looked at many.
i love four weddings :D


----------



## DonnaBallona

Can I join your thread? :blush:

Hoping for August 18th 2012 :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Angelblue

DonnaBallona said:


> Can I join your thread? :blush:
> 
> Hoping for August 18th 2012 :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Yes of course!! I've added you.

When did you get engaged? Have you got any ideas yet?


----------



## DonnaBallona

Thanks angelblue :cloud9:

We got engaged Christmas day 2008...not really made any plans as yet other than we def know where we want our reception-

https://www.hitched.co.uk/wedding-venues/northcote-house--sunningdale-park_3322.htm

I used to work there and saw sooooo many beautiful wdddings-i fell competley in love with the darned thing! I love it. best start saving now eh :winkwink: Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## Angelblue

DonnaBallona said:


> Thanks angelblue :cloud9:
> 
> We got engaged Christmas day 2008...not really made any plans as yet other than we def know where we want our reception-
> 
> https://www.hitched.co.uk/wedding-venues/northcote-house--sunningdale-park_3322.htm
> 
> I used to work there and saw sooooo many beautiful wdddings-i fell competley in love with the darned thing! I love it. best start saving now eh :winkwink: Thanks for asking :flower:

Aaawww thats a really sweet story! The venue is absolutely stunning I'm not surprised you fell in love with it! :happydance:

Will you have civil ceremony there or church?


----------



## Angelblue

Oh my god i've just noticed my wedding ticker now says 1 year 11 months etc... Not 2 years anymore!!! Aaahhh!!!!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Hi can i be added please 16th June 2012 :happydance:

Abit about us, we have been together for 10 years in October & engaged for 9 years this month :cloud9:

We always said we would have a long engagement but didnt think it would be this long. As the years have gone on, getting married became not important we bought our house had a child & i felt very secure & just felt like getting married was a peice of paper, it would not change anything & was so expensive that the money could go on the house, or pay of a big chunk of our mortgage. OH has wanted to get married for awhile now...

Last year we went to a wedding & it got me thinking about getting married etc. OH wanted to do it on his 30th which is next June... I started to come around more to the idea of getting married but was not ready to make the step

April this year we went to another wedding & it was that one that made me think i did want to get married, it was what i wanted... I had no idea of what weddings cost & what it would cost for the kind of wedding i wanted.. I only plan on doing it once, i do want the day pretty much that i always thought i wanted..

Getting married on OHs birthday next year is out of the question.. We are having to pay for the whole thing ourselves, if we end up getting money off my parents its a bonus, but we are going into it thinking that we are having to pay for it so we can set a budget.. OH is also the only one that works (i am looking at going back to work after 5 years) so we need the 2 years to be able to save

The venue we have chosen also can not fit us in next year so that is another reason as to why it is 2012, We also have been TTC for 2 years this month have had fertility treatment & it has not worked, recently had ovarian drilling & that does not seem to have worked. Am back seeing the fertility GP on 16th July, if i have not fallen by then (which i wont) we are then being referred for IVF & have to pay for it.. So i would like to have 1 go (that is all we are having) We decided that getting married would e something nice to look forward to & something nice/positve to focus on as these past 2 years have been so emotional & stressful...

We have seen a venue, provisionally booked the date & are going back on the 18th June to see it set up for a wedding if we like it we have to pay the deposit & then we are all set to go.

I have started to make up a scrap book of what i think i want & have so far

Style dresses i like
Invaations styles i like
Cupcakes i like (not having a wedding cake)
Flower girl dress ideas
Table centre peice ideas i like

I also have a spreadsheet set up & have listed everything on there that i think i want & have put figures in of what i think things cost so i have a rough idea.

Once we have paid the deposit we will set up a wedding account & every month put money in it enough to cover what we think the wedding is going to cost.. We will buy things as we go as well through the year..

I am still hoping to fall pregnant, i would love to have had a baby next year, i was hoping to fall this month :cry:i always saw it that i would have had my daughter as my flower girl (about 2 years old)


----------



## RedRose19

your getting married the same day as me :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Hi chelseaharvey congrats on your long engagement and deciding to be a 2012 bride! We wouldve wanted to do it sooner really too but need the 2 years to save! You sound very organised! I wish the best of luck with your ttc journey,I think the wedding will be a lovely thing to focus and and look forward to :hugs: I've added your date on the front page :happydance:


----------



## KittenKat

*sneaks in*

Looks like I will finally be joining you ladies as at 2012 bride, my absolutely darling OH has given me the go ahead to (due to finances) to finally file for divorce from my big-twit of an ex-H.

So today i will be filling in all my paperwork *dances* a\swell as doing mucho research on venues and prices. Due to the fact we are having to save our backsides off for this, I doubt we will have a huge budget, then we have to take into consideration that we may have actually moved from where we live now to somewhere else, so venue research may have to be for the new area


----------



## aob1013

We've set a date, 23rd July 2012! x


----------



## Angelblue

KittenKat said:


> *sneaks in*
> 
> Looks like I will finally be joining you ladies as at 2012 bride, my absolutely darling OH has given me the go ahead to (due to finances) to finally file for divorce from my big-twit of an ex-H.
> 
> So today i will be filling in all my paperwork *dances* a\swell as doing mucho research on venues and prices. Due to the fact we are having to save our backsides off for this, I doubt we will have a huge budget, then we have to take into consideration that we may have actually moved from where we live now to somewhere else, so venue research may have to be for the new area

Congrats Kittenkat :happydance: do you have in mind a particular date, month or time of year yet? 

out with the old in with the new ha ha :happydance: love it!


----------



## Angelblue

thedailymail said:


> We've set a date, 23rd July 2012! x

YAY :happydance: I've amended you on the front page. Have you booked a venue or anything yet?

Lovin the bump pic by the way, can't wait til I get a proper one!


----------



## KittenKat

Looking at somewhere between May and August, and if by that point we have moved we are looking at https://www.seabankhotel.co.uk/ for the venue, because the prices are not bad at all. This time around I am blooming well going to have the wedding I want (or at least as close as money will allow):haha:

Will also most likely have the marriage blessed at the church OH was christened in when we go on our usual summer holiday to Denmark.


----------



## KittenKat

Oooo shows what a little random research will do for a girl....

As my previous marriage was a civil ceremony and I will be a divorcee (soon) I can still get married in a church as the Catholic church do not recognise civil weddings :happydance::happydance:

While I am not overly religious, if at all, I would love a church wedding


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Meeee, 25th Feb :)

We got engaged 28th feb 2009 xx


----------



## Angelblue

KittenKat said:


> Oooo shows what a little random research will do for a girl....
> 
> As my previous marriage was a civil ceremony and I will be a divorcee (soon) I can still get married in a church as the Catholic church do not recognise civil weddings :happydance::happydance:
> 
> While I am not overly religious, if at all, I would love a church wedding

Oooh thats good then. We're not massively religious but are getting married in a church, I think our parents would like us to too.

Katy - congrats :happydance: added


----------



## KittenKat

Got to research the churches in the area that we are likely going to end up living in, because if I am going to have a church wedding I want it to be a "traditional" church :haha: 

Any of you lovely ladies know the Bridgend Wales area at all and know the churches?


----------



## KittenKat

Well complete change of plan for venue....

https://www.cardiffcityhall.com/

Looking at getting hitched here with possibility of holding reception there too :happydance: Hope it can be in my small'ish budget


----------



## Arlandria

Ooooo me me me, i'm a 2012 bride to be!!!

Hoping for 15th September, can i be on the list also pleeeeeeeeeeeease XXX


----------



## RedRose19

yayyy theres lots more 2012 brides :happydance:

we keep changing our minds on the venue :dohh:


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats Cassandra :happydance: added!

By the way everyone we've just found out we're having twins!!!


----------



## Arlandria

Angelblue said:


> Congrats Cassandra :happydance: added!
> 
> By the way everyone we've just found out we're having twins!!!

AW WOW!!!!! Congratulations hunni! That brilliant news XXXX


----------



## chelseaharvey

AB congratulations on the news of having twins how lovely

2012 seems so far away at the moment, i feel so organised but cant really start doing alot... We have been looking at styles of invatations & what we like. We pretty much know what colour scheme we are going for, but i do worry that as it is so fa away will i change my mind???

I cant believe how expensive it is for wedding invatations, we have near on 100 to send out then about 60 more for the evening do.


----------



## RedRose19

we have cousins who own a printing company and have said they would do our invites for free and we add on the ribbon after ourselfs i dont mind its saving us because there so expensive..
im trying to find a venue that doesnt charge to decorate the room :growlmad: 

wow AB congrats :happydance:


----------



## KittenKat

*bounces around* Had the information from my top venue (in price range) and it is even more in our price range because they do a deal called a wedding in a box. Looked through it all when it arrived and it looks brill *more dancing* And we get to have a quick nose around on Saturday as we are in the area, plus they will have it already set up for a wedding reception later in the day.



Ooooo I can't wait:happydance::happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

we found a great place and was gonna be spending 5500 just on the meals alone that doesnt include bar extension or decorations etc..

so it was costing alot and it was like 2 hours away from our family.. so then we found a place way way closer only 30 mins away from our family and its only gonna cost us 3400 for all meals, decorations, bar extension, evening snacks, the flowers and free drinks on arrival i cant believe we managed to get all that for that price.. were having like 120 at the meal :wacko: and then 200 coming to the evening part

is anyone else having a big wedding with alot of people.. the 120 is just mine and his family and close friends (like ten of them are friends) and the evening poeple are more friends


----------



## Angelblue

We're only having about 60 to wedding and maybe extra 30-40 at evening, we're having a hog roast including starters, sides and desserts only £20 pp, then we'll prob top up the buffet later on with whatevers left fromhog roast


----------



## chelseaharvey

We are having 100 in the day & then about a extra 60 in the evening


----------



## Hayley90

oooh can i join :)
im getting married 5/5/2012, on our 5th anniversary! We've been engaged since october 2008. 

Oooh how exciting :dance:


----------



## samsugar7

Not got dates or anything apart from my dress sorted yet (saw it and fell in love lol) but we are hoping for autum 2012 and strangely hoping for it to rain :wacko: saw some photos done a few years ago of the wedding party in the rain and they were fantastic in black and white with just the button holes/bouquets in colour. 

:happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats Hayley90 and samsugar7 :happydance: added


----------



## chelseaharvey

Gutted.... Was going to go & book the venue this week, pay the depoist to secure the date & this morning a HUGE tax bill landed on the doormat & we have to pay this by end of July.. We didnt even know it was coming. We thought we had paid the whole lot earlier this year

That eats up our deposit & then some.. I cant see the venue holding that date for another month or so.


----------



## RedRose19

what wedding colours is everyone having or maybe concidering..?

my two choices are either a dark wine red and cream

or bright red and a dark silver :D i know they prob sound yuck but are nice having them together :D


----------



## KittenKat

Went to look at venue yesterday....soooo pretty, they were in a bit of a rush with our last minute tour as they were setting up for a wedding reception that day, but it was great to be able to visualise what the place would actually look like on the day. Am waiting now on a call from the lovely wedding team in the week so we can book a proper visit to talk over the actual costings and food things. Need to also contact the local registry office too.

Both are in busy area of Cardiff but love them so does not matter, may also cheat as they are close to each other to walk from reg office to hotel lol, save on the cost of the car


----------



## chelseaharvey

We booked our venue yesterday & paid the deposit. We are going for a date change as well of 9th June 2012

Yesterday i:

Bought our candy bags (160) of them
Paid the deposit on the venue
Booked photographer just need to pay deposit
Booked DJ & paid deposit
Paid deposit on chair covers & sashas

Wedding invitations are being sorted my nan is making them for me - bless her

Today i

Bought my 2 flower girl baskets from Debenhams
Bought 2 headbands from Claire's Assecories

Just need to sort out some wedding insurance now


----------



## lynne192

can i join me and OH are getting hitched on 16th october 2012. :D


----------



## shayandbump

We just decided on & announced our date!! May 12th 2012. Can I join all you lovely ladies? :D x


----------



## lynne192

congrats on picking your date, hope you get everything sorted... you got anything planned or booked yet?

oh and congrats on pregnancy too wow lots gonig on. 

and lucky you living in bedfordshire, my son was transfered there when i had him because cambridge was little full (i had my son on holiday there) the hospital was really lovely, sooo was the town and reg office lol, everyone thought we were going to get married when we were registrying his birth.


----------



## shayandbump

lynne192 said:


> congrats on picking your date, hope you get everything sorted... you got anything planned or booked yet?
> 
> oh and congrats on pregnancy too wow lots gonig on.
> 
> and lucky you living in bedfordshire, my son was transfered there when i had him because cambridge was little full (i had my son on holiday there) the hospital was really lovely, sooo was the town and reg office lol, everyone thought we were going to get married when we were registrying his birth.

Thank you!! Congrats to you also!! :D

We've not really booked anything yet but we've planned a little. We've decided on a colour scheme, who our bestman, maid-of-honour, flowergirls etc are and we've got the wedding invite list sorted. Lots more to do!! How about you? Have you got anything planned or booked?

Bedford is a really nice town. I've lived here all my life so I kind of 'take it for granted' sometimes but I really do love living here. It's nice :)


----------



## lynne192

nothing booked yet, started designing my invitations etc, have decided where we want to get married and where we want to have the recpetion, not got a guest list yet, but know who is gonig to be bridesmaids and flowergirls, pageboys and best man. 

i love bedford want to take my son there when he is a little older. the hospital there was amazing great food too. at that time anyways.


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats lynne192 and shayandbump :happydance: added on the front page

I used to live just outside Luton before I moved to Lincoln! 

What colour schemes are you looking at then? All our plans are on hold at the mo with twins on their way!


----------



## shayandbump

Angelblue said:


> Congrats lynne192 and shayandbump :happydance: added on the front page
> 
> I used to live just outside Luton before I moved to Lincoln!
> 
> What colour schemes are you looking at then? All our plans are on hold at the mo with twins on their way!

Thank you!! :)

Our colour scheme is ivory/cream and lilac. OH wants to wear a black suit, with white shirt & ivory/cream waistcoat with lilac tie & lilac buttonholes. I'll be in ivory/cream & my maid of honour will be in a lilac dress. The same applies to flowers, confetti, our flowergirls (my Daughter & Niece), Pageboys (my Nephew) etc etc.

We're holding on for another year too. We were planning to get married in May 2011, but we're holding off 'til May 2012...we're expecting our 2nd in February 2011.

Congrats on your twins!! How exciting!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yayy congrats ladies :happydance: im so excited about getting married and weddings are in my head constantly at the moment because my brother is getting married next month lol im being the bridesmaid lol


----------



## lynne192

Angelblue said:


> Congrats lynne192 and shayandbump :happydance: added on the front page
> 
> I used to live just outside Luton before I moved to Lincoln!
> 
> What colour schemes are you looking at then? All our plans are on hold at the mo with twins on their way!

i'm back to the drawing board :( my family said no to tuesday wedding noone will come so gonna try talk oh into march 17th 2012 its my birthday too :D


----------



## lynne192

i am sooooo sorry to do this again but our date once again has just changed, we talked to family about 16th oct cause its a tuesday said alot of people wotn go, so we looked at all special dates that fall on friday. sat or sunday in 2012, and my birthday is the only one lol anyways that is our new date which is 7months sooner than our last date.... even less time to save money.... anyways our new date is 17th march 2012!


----------



## toffee87

Can I join? :)

Hoping for a summer 2012 wedding, but it all depends on money (if and when we get a house, then we'll save for a wedding). We've been engaged since last December and been together 5 and a half years in total :) xxx


----------



## Angelblue

lynne192 said:


> i am sooooo sorry to do this again but our date once again has just changed, we talked to family about 16th oct cause its a tuesday said alot of people wotn go, so we looked at all special dates that fall on friday. sat or sunday in 2012, and my birthday is the only one lol anyways that is our new date which is 7months sooner than our last date.... even less time to save money.... anyways our new date is 17th march 2012!

No worries hun, amended! Thats sooner :happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

broody21 said:


> Can I join? :)
> 
> Hoping for a summer 2012 wedding, but it all depends on money (if and when we get a house, then we'll save for a wedding). We've been engaged since last December and been together 5 and a half years in total :) xxx

Congrats :happydance: added - get saving ha ha!!!


----------



## Feltzy

Oooh I just found this thread, I thought everyone in this section would be getting married way before me but I feel better knowing there are others enduring the long wait!

We've not set a date properly but we know its going to be on a bank holiday weekend and I think it will probably be 3 June 2012, subject to change!


----------



## lynne192

congrats hun june 2012 will fly in :D


----------



## lynne192

what does everyone have sorted so far? i'm still trying to budget my weekly outgoings to get some money saved for the wedding, think have settled firmly on a date, place, been posting on gumtree hoping someone might have some wedding stuff they no longer need so we can have some stuff lol... gonna be a really tight one but hoping that MIL might help out a little, considered asking my dad to go half on my wedding dress which i love two one is £130 and the other is £180 (post including postage) so don't think that would be asking too much of him, still own my mum a fortune from when i moved sooo she can't help me out. going to see if family will help with cake, photo's travel etc....

been playing around with budget and this is what i have sooo far:

Wedding venue (reg office) = £170
REception venue (council hall) = £170
Flowers (artificial flowers, 1 bride, 1 b/m, 1 flower girl, 3 buttonhole) = £60
self buffet (80-100 ppl) = £300
cake (getting friend to make or m&s) = £100
entertainment (DJ from 6/7pm - midnight) = £150
car hire (two taxi's 5mins up the road) = £50
My dress (currently from lightinabox.com) = £150
shoes = £20
Lingerie = £10
Hire his outfit = £60
hire best mans outfit = £60
bridesmaid dress = £30
Flower girls dress = £20
pageboys kilts = £100
Hair & Make-up (for me, flower girl & b/m done by auntie) = £20
Invitations, save the date, thank you cards, place cards etc = £60 (doing myself)
photographer = £150
Wedding Rings = £50

total current budget £1,690

still need to decide on decorations, centre pieces....
we're hiring a bar but they just charge people for drinks and make the money that way so think thats our best way of doing it but will need to work both into our budget, hoping to have £2k but will be very lucky if i do.


----------



## charlotteb24

Ooh! Can you add me please? We are looking to marry on the 24th may 2012 :) it's all feeling slightly more real now we have set a provisional date! Not that we have booked anything yet! :)


----------



## shayandbump

charlotteb24 - Congrats & welcome! Our dates aren't too far apart...we're hoping for May 12th 2012 :)

lynne192 - we've started setting a vague budget & getting things sorted too (even though the wedding is waaaayy off yet). So far we've got;

Wedding dress - up to £600
Veil & tiara - free, from a friend & my mum's tiara (something borrowed :thumbup: )
Ceremony & Reception Venue - £400 for both for the day
Buffet - this is our most expensive bit, but my parents have offered to pay for it £1250
Cake - OH's Mum is baking, a friend (chef) is icing & decorating for free & cakestand from a friend for free
DJ - free, OH's stepdad's mate
Photographer - £300 + fuel (OH's stepdad's brother)
Save the date, invites (day & eve) - £180
OH's suit & groomsmen suits - their own black suit, plus ties (about £10 each, max!)
Wedding Rings - £60

Everything on my list seems pretty expensive, but looking round at the average cost of stuff where I am it's like we're paying pennies!

We've still got loads to sort out...but we have got a while to do it :)


----------



## lynne192

looking and sounding good hun :D


----------



## Angelblue

Congrats Feltzy and Charlotteb24 :happydance:added

Wow Lynne and Shay you seem to have loads sorted! Our budget is creeping up to about 5k! We've put our deposit down on our venue which will be 3k in total.Now the twins are on the way not sure if we will have anything to put in it or anything to wear :rofl:!


----------



## lynne192

tbh since i posted last i have not been doing anything wedding wise... we told my partners mother today we're getting hitched march 2012, she apprently was fine with it but when i was alone with her she said she was worried about us moving in together moneywise and also because my partner might get "too" stressed.... not much i can do there.... i did suggest 2015 but OH said 2012~!!!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

I am going to have a busy 2 years. Today i found out that i was pregnant after trying for 27 months. Baby due in april. I then have 14 months until i get married so that gives me plenty of time to get the weight off & get back in shape

These next 2 years are going to be quite expensive for me


----------



## lynne192

awww you lucky lucky thing, tbh i am losing hope rapidly this is our 36th month TTC and its sooo depressing


----------



## Angelblue

chelseaharvey said:


> I am going to have a busy 2 years. Today i found out that i was pregnant after trying for 27 months. Baby due in april. I then have 14 months until i get married so that gives me plenty of time to get the weight off & get back in shape
> 
> These next 2 years are going to be quite expensive for me

Congrats Chelseaharvey :happydance:

Yes I'm slightly nervous about how we are going to afford the wedding when we have the twins! I'll have about 16months to slim down.

Stick in there Lynne :hugs: baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## lynne192

thanks


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i have decided im changing my colour scheme instead of red were going with teal and white im excited now :D


----------



## Feltzy

Thanks for adding me :flower:

I've been trying to push the wedding planning a bit because if I leave it to my OH we'll start organising it the week before, so we're going to look somewhere tomorrow :happydance: We need to get somewhere booked really due to us wanting a specific weekend, its so exciting! Although OH has said that we are only having a look around and we won't be booking anything so not to get too excited, I've been to this place before and its really lovely so I'm hoping it will bowl him over :winkwink:

Here's a link:

https://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3

They have a big white marquee that they attach to the side and I just think its perfect for a wedding reception, I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## shayandbump

Feltzy said:


> Here's a link:
> https://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3
> 
> They have a big white marquee that they attach to the side and I just think its perfect for a wedding reception, I'll let you know how we get on.

It looks absolutely beautiful! :)
We're hoping we'll be able to book this place (link below) for our ceremony & reception.

https://www.shakespearehotel.com/index.html


----------



## Feltzy

shayandbump said:


> Feltzy said:
> 
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3
> 
> They have a big white marquee that they attach to the side and I just think its perfect for a wedding reception, I'll let you know how we get on.
> 
> It looks absolutely beautiful! :)
> We're hoping we'll be able to book this place (link below) for our ceremony & reception.
> 
> https://www.shakespearehotel.com/index.htmlClick to expand...

That looks lovely too!


----------



## Eoz

:wave: I am a 2012 Bride.I have just paid deposits and got it all booked for June 9th 2012


----------



## toffee87

How exciting! We're booking in the new year, after we've paid the credit card off and after Christmas hehe. We're having 21st of June (hopefully).


----------



## Eoz

Aww congrats! Exciting isnt it xxx

oh i forgot to add we're getting married 300 miles away and having a party when we get back so 2 cakes 2 receptions and i get to wear my dress again !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Eoz - 1 side of your family 300 miles away?

Mine live 250miles away, but cant afford be having 2 receptions


----------



## Eoz

nope we're going to a place we love as both our familys are pains inthe arses! And if we invite such n such we have to invite so and so.And there are a few that dont get on so easy way is to not invite any of them

Going away is our dream and then we'll invite everyone to the celebration party.if they come fab if not then so be it.

We're managing to do it fairly cheap as I'm trained in catering to a degree and we have a huge garden so prob hire a marquee.Failing that I used to work in a social club so can get hall cheap x


----------



## notjustyet

I soooooo want to book my wedding now! I'm hoping for 1st June 2012, but the deposit is £1000 so have to wait to save that up. I wouldn't mind but we already had it saved up once and my OH put it towards a van!

Hopefully will be booking towards the end of October, fingers crossed!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Eoz said:


> :wave: I am a 2012 Bride.I have just paid deposits and got it all booked for June 9th 2012

Same day as me :cloud9:


----------



## Eoz

Whoop how exciting!!!!!! Aww wow can't wait to count down with you x


----------



## Eoz

notjustyet said:


> I soooooo want to book my wedding now! I'm hoping for 1st June 2012, but the deposit is £1000 so have to wait to save that up. I wouldn't mind but we already had it saved up once and my OH put it towards a van!
> 
> Hopefully will be booking towards the end of October, fingers crossed!

I was lucky to pay a very low deposit of £50 for the castle !


----------



## notjustyet

Eoz said:


> I was lucky to pay a very low deposit of £50 for the castle !

I have that much saved! £1000 is extortionate! I feel like I can't get excited about anything till it's booked - It'll make it all so real then. :cloud9:


----------



## Feltzy

I've just sent our deposit off today, ours was £1,000 too. Its a lot considering the wedding isn't for another 2 years!


----------



## CatStorey

Hello Ladies!! May I join you??!!

I am getting married in 2012 and I was so happy to see this thread. I thought no ones gonna wanna talk about a wedding 2 years away yet :nope:

It does seem like forever but reading through this thread had got me a bit more excited.....makes me happy that its ok to be getting organised and stuff :happydance:

I wanted to get married Summer 2011 but we can't save in time. So then I wanted to get married in Summer 2012 but cos of the Olympics our venue can't do it, cos they have corporate people in and will charge like a million pounds!! We also have to work around school hols as well which is a bit of a pain. So October 2012 it is!! 

We are getting married on either October 20th or 27th. The reason we can't say for sure is we have to wait to confirm dates on the Finnish School Holidays (my partners Mum and younger brother live in Finland). Its really frustrating not even having a date yet, but hopefully I'll know soon! 

I am having my dream wedding - Immediate Family only!! So there will be 17 or us including me and hubby  Is anyone else having a small wedding? 

We have chosen the venue - https://www.waterside-inn.co.uk/ Its amazing! Its Michel Roux's place, 3 Michelin Stars :thumbup:
We can only have somewhere so special because of it being such a small wedding. We are going to stay in the hotel, and get married in the cottage. 
Its my dream to have a simple, relaxed wedding where I can just chill out and enjoy with my family. 

Only rubbish thing is they will only take bookings 1 year in advance. So I will call them exactly one year to the day we choose and book it, seems silly really! I hate not being able to confirm it....doesn't seem real if we haven't even booked the venue :cry:

Sorry for the essay girls!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Feltzy

Congrats Catstorey, I couldn't believe it when I found this thread either! Its a bummer that they can't pencil you in, you'd think they would want to take bookings lol. At least if you ring exactly a year before then your date should be free! 

I wanted to have a small intimate wedding abroad but OH was having none of it, he'd rather spend an extra £10k and risk all the family feuds breaking out :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

wow catstorey. it looks beautiful!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Another one that had to pay 1.000 deposit it seems to be the norm in most places.

I booked mine in June & was meant to be putting money away each month but have done nothing.. Im pregnant so we have been cracking on with the house & it is working out more than we thought as more work is needing doing (cosmetic stuff) now though we want to get 95% of the house done 4 the baby comes meaning no spare money to go towards the wedding..... Once the baby arrives we will have 14 months until we get married & with things needing paying etc it doesnt leave that long to save the amount we need to in such a short space of time

I was hoping for alot of work to be coming in i do promo work & was going to save that money but i have not worked now since June


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies hows everyones plans coming along :) 

we changed our date to july because it gives my oh abit more time to relax before the wedding and plan because he has exams in early may so our new date is july 14th 2012 :)

is anyone else considering ordering there bridesmaids dresses online?? my cousin has offered to help me but im worried if they dont fit etc?


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls - sorry I haven't been on here for a while, twin pregnancy has been a bit stressfuly! They are ok but having weekly scans now.

Congrats to all the new brides :happydance: I have added/amended the dates


----------



## hawalkden

3rd Nov 2012 :) 

planning is on full steam ahead ;)! 

Good Luck x


----------



## Feltzy

We're going to see a church tonight which is next to the venue we've booked, I'm so excited! The church we orginially pencilled in is about 45 min drive from the venue and we decided its a bit too far away. Luckily this church will do out of area weddings so long as you go to their service for 6 months before you get married. 

Next year and I can really start the ball rolling, I need to lose some weight so I can go wedding dress shopping!


----------



## Arlandria

Hello to all the 2012 brides-to-be!! :wave:

We have decided to get wed now in July/Aug depending on what our venue has free - looking to book that pretty soon-ish and like most, its a hefty £1,000 :( but if it secures our dream venue then whoop :D :D

Please can our wedding date be updated on first post XXXX


----------



## RedRose19

im sooooooooooo excited were putting the deposit on our place next month but were allowed go in next sat to book our dates and go to the wedding fair.. im so excited.. wow some of the deposits sound expensive :/ ours is 500 euro


----------



## Arlandria

Aw thats fab, were going to our next week to hopefully put deposit down also!!! Rarrrrrrrr so excited xxxx


----------



## notjustyet

I'm putting my deposit down next week too. Hopefully will get my date! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

The way things are looking for me ours wont be going ahead in 2012 but i alot count change from now till then.

Basically nothing can be booked up until we get a deposit on a house thats going to be 6k ish alone :( 

I need to win the lottery then id be sorted haha


----------



## Angelblue

Hi everyone! I've not been on here for a while because I was off having my twins! I can't believe we can say we're getting married 'next year' now! WOW! I thought I would resurrect this thread - any of you guys still about? How are the plans going?


----------



## charmedlassie

I'm hoping to have mine in 2012. Haven't set an date yet though.


----------



## Angelblue

charmedlassie said:


> I'm hoping to have mine in 2012. Haven't set an date yet though.

Congratulations! Have you got any ideas yet then? Im really stuck on the colour scheme I keep changing my mind!!!


----------



## Feltzy

I'm still here! I'm stuck on colour schemes too, I keep asking OH but he's not much help at all, if he had it his way he'd wait until a week before to start organising! I quite like the idea of a pastel pink and black but I'm not sure if OH will go for it. He likes midnight blue and silver but I think those colours are a bit too 'cold' for a summer wedding.


----------



## Angelblue

Feltzy said:


> I'm still here! I'm stuck on colour schemes too, I keep asking OH but he's not much help at all, if he had it his way he'd wait until a week before to start organising! I quite like the idea of a pastel pink and black but I'm not sure if OH will go for it. He likes midnight blue and silver but I think those colours are a bit too 'cold' for a summer wedding.

When we first got engaged I liked pale pink and pale green vintage style but I'm not sure now, but everytime I look I keep going back to that! I love midnight blue but OH said its too dark for spring guess he's right. Just get lots of example pics to show him


----------



## Eoz

I'm having midnight blue and silver for a June wedding.as we are getting on the beach practically we think it reminds us of the sea and sparkles off the waves x


----------



## chazzette

hey,

we are getting married on 27th july 2012 :flower:

have already booked and paid deposits for:
chruch
reception
car
photographer
dj
chaircovers and balloons

and have bought our guest book n pen and all our thank you gifts! :happydance:

Cant wait and im so excited that my lil girl will be one of my bridesmaids :kiss:


----------



## Feltzy

Eoz said:


> I'm having midnight blue and silver for a June wedding.as we are getting on the beach practically we think it reminds us of the sea and sparkles off the waves x

I think that will be lovely, blue and silver will look really lovely by the waves. I'm so jealous, I wanted a wedding on a beach somewhere hot but OH wouldn't agree to it, his mum would never fly so it would have meant her not being there which wasn't an option.


----------



## Angelblue

chazzette said:


> hey,
> 
> we are getting married on 27th july 2012 :flower:
> 
> have already booked and paid deposits for:
> chruch
> reception
> car
> photographer
> dj
> chaircovers and balloons
> 
> and have bought our guest book n pen and all our thank you gifts! :happydance:
> 
> Cant wait and im so excited that my lil girl will be one of my bridesmaids :kiss:


Congratulations :hugs: I've added you on the front page. Wow you've done loads! Ive only sorted church and venue, photographer is next on my list.

I'm so excited to have our little twinnie girls as bridesmaids too!


----------



## Kerry.

Haven't set a date or anything, but I got engaged on Saturday! Going to be getting married in 2012 - got to start planning asap!


----------



## Angelblue

Kerry. said:


> Haven't set a date or anything, but I got engaged on Saturday! Going to be getting married in 2012 - got to start planning asap!

Aaawww YAY Congratulations!!! Tell us your engagement story! Any ideas for wedding yet? Added on front page


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi ladies!
id love to join ur group as I have no idea where to start planning lol
I got engaged last friday:) We are thinking the date for Wedding will be November 10, 2012. So it will be 10.11.12:haha:


----------



## Angelblue

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Hi ladies!
> id love to join ur group as I have no idea where to start planning lol
> I got engaged last friday:) We are thinking the date for Wedding will be November 10, 2012. So it will be 10.11.12:haha:

Congratulations! Aaaww thats so kool! We decided on 2/6/12 because we thought it would be easy to remember but thats even better! Added on front page


----------



## Kerry.

Angelblue said:


> Kerry. said:
> 
> 
> Haven't set a date or anything, but I got engaged on Saturday! Going to be getting married in 2012 - got to start planning asap!
> 
> Aaawww YAY Congratulations!!! Tell us your engagement story! Any ideas for wedding yet? Added on front pageClick to expand...

Thank you :happydance: Here's my engagement story. Haven't really got many ideas for the wedding yet - would definitely like a summer wedding though. Not sure where, but a country house would be nice.


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

hi ladies:)
I became engaged on friday 4th Feb:) Wedding will be 10.11.12:haha:
very excited...:happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

Kerry. said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry. said:
> 
> 
> Haven't set a date or anything, but I got engaged on Saturday! Going to be getting married in 2012 - got to start planning asap!
> 
> Aaawww YAY Congratulations!!! Tell us your engagement story! Any ideas for wedding yet? Added on front pageClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :happydance: Here's my engagement story. Haven't really got many ideas for the wedding yet - would definitely like a summer wedding though. Not sure where, but a country house would be nice.Click to expand...

Ooohh it wont let me access that page for some reason? I've posted my story somewhere previously I will have to find it and put a link to it - its one to tell the grandkids!


----------



## Kerry.

> OH (or dear fiancé should I say ) cooked me a lovely 3 course meal on Saturday to celebrate v-day early, and when he brought the 'dessert' out, it was covered with a bowl and underneath the bowl was a box with an engagement ring inside!
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2e4x65c.jpg

Copy & pasted from my story :) x


----------



## RedRose19

congrats to all the newly engaged :happydance:

gosh we havent done much.. we have the church and venue booked and deposit.. 
my moms making the cake
we have found a photograhper but not booked yet..
ive found my dress for 700 euro!! the one i loved the most was the cheapest which is crazy or just good luck
thats it so far.. really need to get a move on putting some more deposits down


----------



## Angelblue

Hey just seen an advert for easy to make stationary from home, it looks really good think I might buy it!!

What do you think???

https://https://www.craftartist.tv/Default.asp


----------



## Angelblue

Kerry. said:


> OH (or dear fiancé should I say ) cooked me a lovely 3 course meal on Saturday to celebrate v-day early, and when he brought the 'dessert' out, it was covered with a bowl and underneath the bowl was a box with an engagement ring inside!
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2e4x65c.jpg
> 
> Copy & pasted from my story :) xClick to expand...

Aaawww thats so sweet very romantic!!!


----------



## Feltzy

We've only booked the venue and provisionally booked the church but I'm starting to feel we need to start booking everything else now. 

When my friend got married a few weeks ago she had a really good hairdresser do all the girls hair and she didn't charge a lot of money. She charged £75 for the bride and £45 for the bm's, and then £15 for the flower girls and mothers of bride/groom. I'm going to give her a ring and book this week. 

She also used a guy she knows to do the pics, he's only done 10 weddings but he did a great job too, he charged £350 for the whole day, getting ready, church, venue and reception pics, and he put every single pic onto a cd for her and she created her own photobook online. I think the total cost for her was £410 with the photobook too which is great! I'm trying to convince OH to book him, he's not sure but I think when I show him prices of other photographers he might change his mind!


----------



## RedRose19

wow thats good prices.. esp the for the photos.. i think im gonna ask my moms friend who recently opened his new shop i figure it might help his business and he doesnt charge very much..

angel the link doesnt work :/

i got a quote for one flower girl, 3 bridesmaids me and my mother 350 euro for hair and make up.. ?


----------



## Feltzy

RedRose19 said:


> wow thats good prices.. esp the for the photos.. i think im gonna ask my moms friend who recently opened his new shop i figure it might help his business and he doesnt charge very much..
> 
> angel the link doesnt work :/
> 
> i got a quote for one flower girl, 3 bridesmaids me and my mother 350 euro for hair and make up.. ?

For hair and make-up I think thats really good. This hairdresser works alongside a make-up artist and she charges the same prices again for make-up, so it would be £150 just for the brides hair and make-up, £90 for each bm etc so thats a good price.


----------



## charmedlassie

Can I join? My date is 13th August 2012 (or it will be when we book the registary office end of the month!!!) 

:happydance:


----------



## Angelblue

charmedlassie said:


> Can I join? My date is 13th August 2012 (or it will be when we book the registary office end of the month!!!)
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! Added on front page. Any ideas what you want yet?


----------



## charmedlassie

We have narrowed it down to two reception venues. 
They both offer pretty much the same however with venue one I love the menu, its has a starter, two main meal options and a pud with I think everone will enjoy but doesnt offer a room for the bride and groom wheras the other place does but the menu in my budget is very meh. 
So I don't really know what to go for! :dohh:


----------



## Angelblue

charmedlassie said:



> We have narrowed it down to two reception venues.
> They both offer pretty much the same however with venue one I love the menu, its has a starter, two main meal options and a pud with I think everone will enjoy but doesnt offer a room for the bride and groom wheras the other place does but the menu in my budget is very meh.
> So I don't really know what to go for! :dohh:

How much extra would it be for the room?


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Hi could you add me getting married 21st of january 2012. Can not wait, Have venue booked dress ordered chair covers sorted and roulette tables book for evening and slowly plodding along with the stationary. Oh and wedding favours sorted. xx


----------



## Angelblue

Lou+Bubs said:


> Hi could you add me getting married 21st of january 2012. Can not wait, Have venue booked dress ordered chair covers sorted and roulette tables book for evening and slowly plodding along with the stationary. Oh and wedding favours sorted. xx

Wow your well organised!!! Yours is less that a year now! WOW! How much were the roulette tables? Where from?

Added on frontpage


----------



## Lou+Bubs

i know very excited!well i'm trying to spread the cost for everything over the year. Just paid deposit on chair covers and roulette tables. The roulette table are from stick or twist casino and we are paying 450 for a roulette table and blackjack table.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hiya!

im dunno where to start here - help? lol


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi can I be added please? our date is 5th May 12 x


----------



## Lisa84

Hey all :hi: Please can i be added to the front page. We are getting married on 20th July 2012 and i'm so unbelieveably excited i could burst!!! Only 505 sleeps eek :happydance:

We have booked and paid deposits on

Venue - www.holdsworthhouse.co.uk
Photographer
Cars

I know what stationary i think i want but i am waiting a little while because i don't want to buy it and then find something i like better.
I have also found the weddings rings we want just saving over the next couple of months to get those :) 

Our colours are deep purple and white and have decided on purple and white calla lillies for the flowers :) xxx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

I am going for purple and white calla lillies too, then just white calla lillies for my bridesmaid as they are going to be some sort of purple dresses. Where about in yorkshire are you??


----------



## Lisa84

wahey!!!! :happydance: I'm from just outside Halifax.

Where are you getting married hun?

I didn't even know they did purple calla lillies and then we went to a wedding fayre at the venue and was discussing flowers with one of the suppliers and said that i would like purple flowers but counldn't find any i liked so was going to go with white calla lillies and she said they did them in purple. Result!!!!!

My bridesmaids will also have just white and i will have a mixture of the 2. Think we will also be having candleabras as centre pieces with calla lillies somehow entwined xx


----------



## jms895

Hey can I join? Not booked yet but I will be getting married Sept 2012 :)


----------



## Angelblue

*MummyToAmberx* - Lol venue is a good place to start!

*dani_tinks* added - yours is the same date as Hayley90 - have you got anything booked yet?

*Lisa84* added - wow you are so organised, I've got venue,church and photographer but haven't got a clue on anything else. FLowers is next on my list to book (you dont have to decide what you want until 6 months before)

*jms895* added - any ideas what you want yet?


----------



## Lisa84

We will have been engaged 2 and half years by the time we get married so i have had a bit of time to think about what i want.
I think making the decisions has been made easier coz i have a definate idea of what i want :) xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

Not quite yet! We're putting our deposit down on venue next month, they have us pencilled in though :D once thats booked i'll be getting my arse into gear to book the marquee and caterers! x


----------



## jms895

No idea! I have no idea on costs etc.... can anyone help? :lol:


----------



## Angelblue

I could do with some ideas of cost on flowers, but I suppose its like everything isnt it - it depends how much you want to spend!!! This is our budget so far... rough estimates...

Invitations - £50
Church - Parents paying (£300)
Photographer - £950 booked
Videographer - Wedding present - My sister (she is professional - she will edit but her assistants will do it because she needs to be in it!
Flowers - £200-300???
Car - Parents paying £???
Wedding rings - £200 (we will blatently need more than this)
Venue - £3,000 booked
Food - £1,000
Drinks - £400?
DJ - £300
Bridal Suite - £145
Cake - OH Parents paying £???
Centerpieces - £100?
Favours - £50?
Stationery - £50?
Wedding dress - £500-1,000?
Accessories - £30?
Bridesmaids dresses - Parents paying
BM Accessories - £50
Hair & Makeup - £30
Suit hire - £100?

Honeymoon - £??? Think we'll get people to give us money towards this as wedding presents

How does everyone elses budget look???


----------



## Lisa84

I think how much u have to pay varies massively depending on who and what you go with e.g. i have seen people pay £300 for a photographer but ours is £2000+

It also depends on how much you have in total to spend. I think we are lucky we are getting alot of help from both sets of parents so have gone all out with a few things xxx


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave: can i join we have confirmed our church and venue today :yipee:, our date is 20/10/2012 we have been engaged sice 22/11/09 but i found out i was pregnant 3 weeks later so the wedding went out the window :haha:


----------



## Angelblue

apaton said:


> hi ladies :wave: can i join we have confirmed our church and venue today :yipee:, our date is 20/10/2012 we have been engaged sice 22/11/09 but i found out i was pregnant 3 weeks later so the wedding went out the window :haha:

Added. Congrats on finally booking and your beautiful little one :happydance: 
We've only just started thinking about the wedding again after these 2 arrived ha ha!


----------



## apaton

aww your 2 are gorgeous, have you started looking at dresses yet :yipee:


----------



## Angelblue

no not yet, I wanna try and lose a bit of weight first, cant wait though


----------

